# Could oil level sensor defect message be a problem in the instruments?



## gottavtr (May 19, 2006)

I have had an oil level sensor warning for long time now. I replaced the sensor with a genuine Bosch until that turned out to be the incorrect part number. I still got a 0mm oil level height. Replaced it again with the correct part and still have a 0mm oil level. I probed the connection and have power on the hot wire, ground continuity on the ground wire when car is running and I removed the dash and confirmed continuity between the harness pin at the dash and the signal wire at the sensor. 
As far as I can tell that leaves the dash unit itself. 
Has anyone else had this issue?


----------

